# Euro Tunnel Discounts ?????



## Dill

Hi does anyone know if there are going to be any discounts this year. If memory serves I think there was a good discount to be had last year. 

Happy new year to all 

Dill


----------



## Mrplodd

Dill

I expect that the only people who will be aware of any FUTURE discount will be the marketing people at Eurotunnel :roll: 

It is not uncommon for discount codes to be issued at the various shows. Having said that I don't think ET "lower themselves" to give any form of discount, especially as they are in (I believe ) financial do do!!


----------



## cabby

I would have thought that they would have been much better financially off recently, according to how many motorhomers have decided not to tour the UK but go over to France where it is so much cheaper. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## readyforoff

Happy new year Dill. Shop at Tesco...100% discount :idea: An average weekly shop for 2 and all my fuel gets us 2 freebies per annum.


----------



## TheFlups

Us too...Tesco, it's a no brainer One web site one phone call = free ticket.

Good luck


----------



## Sideways86

Me too, Tesco for fuel and food = a few free passages a year with Euro Tunnel

Great service easy to transact !

Happy Days


----------



## Stanner

With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:


----------



## Sideways86

Stanner said:


> With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:


Each to their own!


----------



## readyforoff

Do Lidl do Tunnel discounts ? :wink:


----------



## Stanner

Are Tesco cheaper? :wink:


----------



## MikeCo

Tesco are very expensive if there are only two of you as many of their products are on offers where you have to buy two or three of anything to get what I consider a normal price.
A very quick example, one red pepper 80p, pack of two 1.20 and this continues throughout the store. On the veg. Stall at the car boot 5 for £1
Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers

Mike


----------



## bigtree

Yes Please!


----------



## sweetie

readyforoff said:


> Do Lidl do Tunnel discounts ? :wink:


No  You just pay less and get a better quality. :wink:


----------



## TheFlups

If Heinekin did Tunnels !


----------



## ruthiebabe

You don't have to shop at tesco. We don't. You can alternatively use a tesco credit card as a charge card paying off each month and accumulate points that way. We get 2 crossings a year from it without trying hard at all. 

Ruth


----------



## Bubblehead

The two nearest supermarkets to us are both Tesco. We find their range limited and prices high, especially their fuel.
Tesco in Chepstow was 10p a litre more than Tesco Newport yesterday, they charge as much as they can once they have destroyed the competition. 

I get fed up with their cost of transport excuses as a tanker hold 20, 000 litre s of fuel, work that out at 10 p extra per litre for the 20 mile journey. 

In my book tesco are just despicable low lifes who rip us off unchecked.

Andy


----------



## sprokit

Bubblehead said:


> The two nearest supermarkets to us are both Tesco. We find their range limited and prices high, especially their fuel.
> Tesco in Chepstow was 10p a litre more than Tesco Newport yesterday, they charge as much as they can once they have destroyed the competition.
> 
> I get fed up with their cost of transport excuses as a tanker hold 20, 000 litre s of fuel, work that out at 10 p extra per litre for the 20 mile journey.
> 
> In my book tesco are just despicable low lifes who rip us off unchecked.
> 
> Andy


Tell it like it is Andy 8O :lol: - I take it you don't shop there then?? :wink:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Stanner

MikeCo said:


> Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers
> 
> Mike


 8O 
Have you found an Aldi or Lidl that takes credit cards? :?

I've heard that some do in Wales, but not found any in England.


----------



## GEMMY

Telford does :wink: 

tony


----------



## Bubblehead

sprokit said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two nearest supermarkets to us are both Tesco. We find their range limited and prices high, especially their fuel.
> Tesco in Chepstow was 10p a litre more than Tesco Newport yesterday, they charge as much as they can once they have destroyed the competition.
> 
> I get fed up with their cost of transport excuses as a tanker hold 20, 000 litre s of fuel, work that out at 10 p extra per litre for the 20 mile journey.
> 
> In my book tesco are just despicable low lifes who rip us off unchecked.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it like it is Andy 8O :lol: - I take it you don't shop there then?? :wink:
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
Click to expand...

Only when we have to. We usually do a big shop in Asda in bristol or Gloucester, use waitrose or lidl in Monmouth or shop online with either Asda or sainsbury.

I also like to use local shops and our local farmers market. Our area ( forest of dean) isnt the most affluent area being a rural area yet prices at Tescos are ridiculous.

We also have the Co-op who have successfully blocked planning applications from Asda and Sainsbury on grounds of unfair competition which would damage town centres, more than a little hypocritical.

Andy


----------



## MikeCo

Stanner said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> Have you found an Aldi or Lidl that takes credit cards? :?
> 
> I've heard that some do in Wales, but not found any in England.
Click to expand...

They both take cards where we shop in Grimsby and Lincoln and I assume that they all do, also the Alde in Spain where we are now takes a card.


----------



## Stanner

MikeCo said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> Have you found an Aldi or Lidl that takes credit cards? :?
> 
> I've heard that some do in Wales, but not found any in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both take cards where we shop in Grimsby and Lincoln and I assume that they all do, also the Alde in Spain where we are now takes a card.
Click to expand...

Debit Credit or both?

Both local ones here only take debit.


----------



## Zozzer

You DON'T have to do your shopping in Tesco to build up your points. Simply get a Tesco credit card and use it for all your transactions. My wife works at Sainsburys and gets staff discount, but she always uses her Tesco credit card to pay at the till.

If you pay your council tax all at once and your council don't charge a fee for a credit card, use a Tesco card.

If you don't pay gas and electric by direct debit, use a Tesco card.

Buy Xmas presents or any other high value purchase on your Tesco card. You would be amazed how quick the points add up.

The only thing you need to remember is to pay credit card bill in full each month.

We actually pay ours when we get home from shopping or whenever we have bought something online and it arrives at the door. Oh nearly forgot, we have our Tesco card as the primary card for payments on Paypal and Ebay.


----------



## Easyriders

We both hate Tesco, never shop there.

We don't use their card either, because we use Nationwide's credit card that gives us purchases abroad completely free of commission and other charges, and at bank exchange rate, not tourist rate. We pay it off every month by direct debit.

As we spend half the year in Europe, the Nationwide card saves us a lot more than the cost of tunnel crossings.

In the Uk, we mostly shop at Aldi for groceries and Morrisons for fuel.


----------



## BrianJP

Stanner said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> Have you found an Aldi or Lidl that takes credit cards? :?
> 
> I've heard that some do in Wales, but not found any in England.
Click to expand...

Strange isn't ? as in France , Spain and presumably Germany they both do.
Perhaps we should all ask them why not. Can't believe their bank charges are that different elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## Stanner

BrianJP said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi or Lidl for us, pay using the Tesco card so still get some vouchers
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> Have you found an Aldi or Lidl that takes credit cards? :?
> 
> I've heard that some do in Wales, but not found any in England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange isn't ? as in France , Spain and presumably Germany they both do.
> Perhaps we should all ask them why not. Can't believe their bank charges are that different elsewhere in Europe.
Click to expand...

They don't in Germany - German cards ONLY there - we got caught out in Bernkastel Kues and I had to drive down to the Sparkasse and get cash.

I've asked Lidl why and their reply is on a different computer I'll post it from there later.


----------



## Stanner

I'll do it whilst I remember.............



> Re: Payment Methods
> 
> We are in receipt of your communication regarding the above.
> 
> Please be advised that our stores do accept credit cards in the Scotland and Wales region. The reason we do not accept credit cards in all our stores is because of the charges involved. However, we are gradually going to be rolling this throughout all of our stores.
> 
> We trust that this has helped to restore your faith in us and that you will continue to remain a valued Lidl Customer.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> For and on behalf of Lidl UK GmbH
> 
> Linda Doyle
> Customer Service
> 
> Tel - 0870 444 1234
> Email - [email protected]


----------



## Stanner

GEMMY said:


> Telford does :wink:
> 
> tony


Well according to Lidl's reply Telford is in Wales............ or at least the Wales "area". :wink:

Or maybe the Scotland area :?


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telford does :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to Lidl's reply Telford is in Wales............ or at least the Wales "area". :wink:
> 
> Or maybe the Scotland area :?
Click to expand...

Just realised "area" should read "region".


----------



## GEMMY

It's still :lol: :lol: :lol: from me

What are you saying :?: :?: :?: 

tony


----------



## Stanner

GEMMY said:


> What are you saying :?: :?: :?:
> 
> tony


Lidl think you are Welsh or even Scottish? :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

No wonder the Krauts lost the war :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:


Example from today.

Shredded Wheat.

"Cheap" Tesco - "Half Price"! = £1.04

"Expensive" Waitrose - £1.34

Ahhhhh but wait!......................................

Tesco = box of 16

Waitrose = box of 30

So that is "half" whose price exactly?

"Every little helps" :roll:


----------



## Sideways86

Stanner said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Example from today.
> 
> Shredded Wheat.
> 
> "Cheap" Tesco - "Half Price"! = £1.04
> 
> "Expensive" Waitrose - £1.34
> 
> Ahhhhh but wait!......................................
> 
> Tesco = box of 16
> 
> Waitrose = box of 30
> 
> So that is "half" whose price exactly?
> 
> "Every little helps" :roll:
Click to expand...

What is the weight/size of the individual or total weight of packet please?

Its a good point for sure if the weight was half not just the number of portions.


----------



## Kaytutt

Sideways86 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Example from today.
> 
> Shredded Wheat.
> 
> "Cheap" Tesco - "Half Price"! = £1.04
> 
> "Expensive" Waitrose - £1.34
> 
> Ahhhhh but wait!......................................
> 
> Tesco = box of 16
> 
> Waitrose = box of 30
> 
> So that is "half" whose price exactly?
> 
> "Every little helps" :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the weight/size of the individual or total weight of packet please?
> 
> Its a good point for sure if the weight was half not just the number of portions.
Click to expand...

Shredded wheat 16's Tesco was £2.09 but now half price £1.04

Shredded wheat 16's Waiitrose "price matched to Tesco £2.09

Shredded wheat 30's Tesco £3.19

Shredded wheat 30's Waitrose was £2.75 but now half price £1.37

Amazing what you can research when you're not able to sleep 8O


----------



## Hawcara

I looked on this thread thinking that someone was going to mention a discount, bearing in mind that it ran to 4 pages, but heh ho it's about shopping etc.
Bit like a normal conversation and how it diversifies.
When I last went into Waitrose, on an average shop compared to Lidl the prices were over 25% more. However, my wife and I took advantage of the free coffee. 
Back to the point though, any tunnel discounts?


----------



## Stanner

Sideways86 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what I save by NOT shopping at Tesco I can buy whatever crossing I want. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Example from today.
> 
> Shredded Wheat.
> 
> "Cheap" Tesco - "Half Price"! = £1.04
> 
> "Expensive" Waitrose - £1.34
> 
> Ahhhhh but wait!......................................
> 
> Tesco = box of 16
> 
> Waitrose = box of 30
> 
> So that is "half" whose price exactly?
> 
> "Every little helps" :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the weight/size of the individual or total weight of packet please?
> 
> Its a good point for sure if the weight was half not just the number of portions.
Click to expand...

Shredded Wheats are Shredded Wheats, they are sold by the "Shredded Wheat" not by weight.

However "Bitesize" Shredded Wheat are sold by weight.

And thank you to KT for the back up data.


----------



## Stanner

Hawcara said:


> I looked on this thread thinking that someone was going to mention a discount, bearing in mind that it ran to 4 pages, but heh ho it's about shopping etc.
> Bit like a normal conversation and how it diversifies.
> When I last went into Waitrose, on an average shop compared to Lidl the prices were over 25% more. However, my wife and I took advantage of the free coffee.
> Back to the point though, any tunnel discounts?


No, it's actually about various ways of shopping can get you a crossing (discounted or otherwise) on Eurotunnel.


----------



## Sideways86

Shredded Wheat.

"Cheap" Tesco - "Half Price"! = £1.04

"Expensive" Waitrose - £1.34

Ahhhhh but wait!......................................

Tesco = box of 16

Waitrose = box of 30

So that is "half" whose price exactly?

"Every little helps" :roll:[/quote]

What is the weight/size of the individual or total weight of packet please?

Its a good point for sure if the weight was half not just the number of portions.[/quote]

Shredded Wheats are Shredded Wheats, they are sold by the "Shredded Wheat" not by weight.

However "Bitesize" Shredded Wheat are sold by weight.

And thank you to KT for the back up data.[/quote]

At the risk of becoming a Shredded Wheat anorak, read KT's post and add this

16's are 360G

30's are 675g

I was merely checking qualifying a direct comparison because s o often supermarket's change the packaging qty's for the offer to look good

So I am sure your previous post is not correct,

Shall we get back to the subject now though Lol


----------



## Stanner

Sideways86 said:


> At the risk of becoming a Shredded Wheat anorak, read KT's post and add this
> 
> 16's are 360G
> 
> 30's are 675g
> 
> I was merely checking qualifying a direct comparison because s o often supermarket's change the packaging qty's for the offer to look good
> 
> So I am sure your previous post is not correct,


I don't know where your weights come from, but the packet I have says this.


----------



## rod_vw

If we must diversify to shopping who has tried this?

Have a loyalty card for Tesco and Sainsbury.

Shop (and use the card) at one for a number of months then stop.

Shop at the other (and use the card) for a number of months then stop.

Do you get good offers as emails or by post from the supermarket that you have 'left'?

We discovered this after starting taking longer breaks out of the country which mimicked the above. It seems that their computer systems try to lure you back if they think you have gone to shop elsewhere.

I have a friend and his wife who have individual loyalty cards (not two on the same account) with the same store. They have tried changing the card that they use after a few months and find the same extra bonuses come their way!

If the stores can use clever computer systems to watch our shopping habits then it's up to us to play the game to our advantage.

Rod.


----------



## Stanner

rod_vw said:


> If we must diversify to shopping who has tried this?
> 
> Have a loyalty card for Tesco and Sainsbury.
> 
> Shop (and use the card) at one for a number of months then stop.
> 
> Shop at the other (and use the card) for a number of months then stop.
> 
> Do you get good offers as emails or by post from the supermarket that you have 'left'?
> 
> We discovered this after starting taking longer breaks out of the country which mimicked the above. It seems that their computer systems try to lure you back if they think you have gone to shop elsewhere.
> 
> I have a friend and his wife who have individual loyalty cards (not two on the same account) with the same store. They have tried changing the card that they use after a few months and find the same extra bonuses come their way!
> 
> If the stores can use clever computer systems to watch our shopping habits then it's up to us to play the game to our advantage.
> 
> Rod.


Shell do this as well, if you have a couple of their loyalty cards and use them in cycles, the one you haven't used for a while starts getting better offers than the used one.


----------



## Sideways86

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262972749

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262972824

Thanks, Now I really must concentrate on MHF related things lol !


----------



## Stanner

Sideways86 said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262972749
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262972824
> 
> Thanks, Now I really must concentrate on MHF related things lol !


Strange that, Tesco must weigh the whole packet to get a weight as Nestle (the makers) do not mark a weight on the box or even quote a weight anywhere - as they say, Shredded Wheat are "sold by the biscuit not by weight".

The relative difference in packaging would account for the weight discrepancy. :wink:


----------



## bognormike

Anyway, to get back on topic :roll: , for non Tesco customers the CCC give a 10% discount for tunnel bookings, and there is the frequent traveller option available . Motorhome single trips at off peak times are£54 each way, but you need to commit to 5 return trips, or 10 singles. I have bought one for 2014, and am sharing with my daughter (with a car); I will have a minimum of 3 returns, she will do the other 2 on the family car for their holiday trips.


----------

